

DMARC's forensic reports can be used to disclose mailing list memberships - lissan7
http://www.halon.se/blogs/considerations-regarding-dmarc-forensic-reports/

======
lissan7
In other words; if you're passively subscribed to some occult mailing list,
someone could disclose your membership if the mail provider's system send
DMARC forensic reports

~~~
yugi1
How do I know if they do? Can it be tested?

